
Signal.NotifyContext: context cancelation with Unix signals coming to Go 1.16 - henvic
https://henvic.dev/posts/signal-notify-context/
======
rvz
I'm sure you meant Go 1.16?

~~~
henvic
Yes. Thank you.

